# [Commission] Chaos Terminators for Space Hulk



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm working on a new Chaos project. It's not a huge thing, for now it's just ten terminators and a Lord but it's not unlikely that there'll be more in the future. These are terminators for playing Space Hulk (hence the smaller bases).










These are two WIP test miniatures for the models in question. I was tempted to do the weathered bronze this way because it's an easy way to get some contrasting colour onto red CSM. I also recently got me a bottle of GW's "technical" Nihilakh Oxide I wanted to give a try. I don't know, it's probably just because I'm used to doing this effect differently but from first try-outs I thought that the stuff is toss.







There really is absolutely no merit in getting this stuff if you've got a remote idea of making the stuff yourself (turquoise mixed with varnish/water/wash/...).

Anyway, doing some funky stuff on these terminators. What do you think of the colour scheme? The customer said he fully trusted me with coming up with some colour scheme for them. Over on Tale of Painters I recently did an article on the Terminators I painted in recent years and noticed I almost exclusively painted red terminators. Why the heck did I go red again on these guys? Well, I want to do the Genestealers in the traditional colours so red and gold contrasts them nicely. Only whilst looking through colour schemes and talking to people I realized that the colour scheme I had in mind was very, very similar to what the Crimson Slaughter dudes look like. Maybe I had the look of them in the back of my mind.

What do you think of the look of the dudes? They're not fully and all finished but that's about the look I'm going for.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's a picture of the rest of the bases:










As you can see, very simple and straightforward. I was thinking of making a mould of these so I can recast them at any point (as I do with some of the bases I do) but time is tight (as it always is) and I can make these again relatively quickly lateron and then make proper resin copies.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Really love these! The metals are very nice, especially with the verdigris, and the overall colour balance on both of them is balanced while interesting.

My only critisicm is that the head of the right one looks fairly goofy on the terminator body, but I assume it was converted by the client himself?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

a


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@alasdair: Thanks muchly! I think that the head looks alright personally, but yeah, it was the client's conversion. The rest of the Terminators feature a LOT of mutations so brace yourself. 
@fatmantis: Hullo.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

New WIP picture of all of the Terminators:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, what do you know, it's another update tonight!














But that's it now, good night.


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Woah i never thought of mixing Possessed bits with Termies... anyways i think they look rather cool although i really dont like the CS scheme (i know you didnt intend to match that warband) but that is a personal gripe on my part


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

fatmantis said:


> a


hahaha what's going on there buddy?

Really diggin' those Terminators, @Sigur. Kinda looks like the Heavy Flamer guy is giving someone the finger, makes me laugh.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of terminators! Anyway, I echo my previous statement, I like the lovely colour balance. My favourite is facehugger head, the eye glow particularly nice.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@The Warpsmith: Thanks muchly. Yeah, it's the first thing I've seen these two kits combined in this way too, but it looks rather cool. Some things don't fit too well and have to be cut up a little but generally it works pretty well.
@ntaw: Thanks and yes, the flamer guy is one of my favourites out of this warband for this very reason. 
@alasdair: Thanks very much. Facehugger face guy also got several very nice comments over on Dakkadaka too. 



Alright, there's a new update in town. Still WIP but getting there.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Sigur, these guys look slick and as well executed as any of your projects. I think the red works, and the conversions are all keepers.

My only criticism is your accent colour choice. The verdigris is the same bright blue-green as the rock under the champ, it's the same as the glowing eyes, and the same as the glow/blending on the power weapons/claws. I don't mean it looks bad, but it looks "off" because the verdigris would be caused by very different things so it sets off my "common-sense-o-meter."

My guess is that you are either charging by number of main colours or you're just sticking to a nice triad. Either way I think it's too close. 

Otherwise excellent work!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Kreuger: Thanks for your honest comment, much appreciated. As you identified very correctly, I tried to stick to a very "tight" colour scheme on these minis. If the experiment was the best idea I ever had is up to each one's decision.  The customer is very happy with the look on the minis which is the main thing of course. The reason why I went with this very strict look is that my reasoning was that these guys are for a boardgame and as the side they represent have to have a highly different colour scheme than the other side (genestealers) so they could be told apart easily. With only eleven models on the table I think that the limited palette can work passably. With a whole army of course it would look slightly dull. But the models as they are converted are so different to one another I felt that they could carry this kind of colour scheme. Sure, it doesn't make much sense in terms of what the verdigris looks like in comparison to the eye lenses and so on. I can absolutely see where you're coming from. However, I think that for this very special project the colour scheme works rather well. It certainly isn't the standard mode of operations, but I thought I'd give it a try. I can easily see some people not liking it but I think it looks alright. 


Finished Space Hulk Chaos Space Marines Terminators:




























...and some of their adversaries:

Right-o, here's the latest:



























Broodlord and Genestealer, a.k.a. Swarmfleet Nimrod! The comedic duo which has the whole known universe in stiches. Tuesdays at 7 on Comedy Central.


I really like the look of the old genestealers. Sure, I like the Broodlord as well but I don't think I ever painted an original genestealer before so this one sticks out a bit more for me. I mean I do own a few of the fellas from my Space Crusade boxes, but never painted any of the models. Good stuff though. I like the wide head on the genestealers, the warts and such. Not that this changed all that much but the Space Hulk genestealers just look a little sleeker. Cool models too of course.

Hope you like the miniatures!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has commented on this thread again!

The 'stealers look excellent. And I must say, having played 40k since before 2nd ed, back when Terminators and Tyranids were a set for Space Crusade, I am partial to the original colour scheme. And you nailed it.

And as for my previous criticism, I wasn't picking on your painting or converting skills at all. You have excellent technique. I just disagree with the tight color choice. =)

You may rest assured, even if I don't comment I will be looking at all the work you post.


----------

